
Ask HN: Suggestions for places to visit while at Guadalajara? - PhoenixBosch
What are some good places to visit in Guadalajara for a person who is interested in science&#x2F;technology?
======
PameVls
Go eat 'Tortas Ahogadas'. I love Guadalajara! Did you know Guadalajara has the
2nd largest Book Fair in the world? :) It happens every november, it's
beautiful!

~~~
framallo2
I love the Book Fair. Go there every year.

You should go to [http://www.josecuervoexpress.com/jose-cuervo-
express](http://www.josecuervoexpress.com/jose-cuervo-express) Never been on
the train, always did the trip on a motorcycle. But It's amazing. Be careful
where you buy Tequila because there are a lot of fake tequila.

If you want to work, visit [http://hackergarage.mx/](http://hackergarage.mx/).
I have good friends there.

Also, visit Tlaquepaque and Zapopan.

Don't take cabs because they are super expensive. I would suggest taking lyft,
but only Uber is available.

If you have more time you should visit Colima. I've been living here for 7
years now and love it. It's smaller, hotter and prettier than Guadalajara.

Last, visit Manzanillo. It has great hotels and an ok beach.

Federico Ramallo [http://densitylabs.io](http://densitylabs.io)

